# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  δορυφοροι οτε νοβα

## george33

Γεια σας ηθελα να ρωτησω μεσω ποιων δορυφορων εκπεμπουν ο οτε και η νοβα.
Αν θελω να στοχευσω με το πεδιομετρο στοχευω παντα τον ιδιο για οτε η για νοβα ή αλλαζει ο δορυφορος απο περιοχη σε περιοχη?
Εγω παραδειγμα ειμαι στην θεσσαλονικη.
Ειναι στανταρ ο δορυφορος για οτε και στανταρ για νοβα?
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## xlife

οι δορυφόροι είναι στάνταρ για το κάθε μπουκέτο όπως και ο κάθε αναμεταδότης(tp) για κάθε κανάλι...

ο οτε εκπέμπει απο eutelsat 9 μοιρες 

νοβα μέσω hotbird 13 μοίρες

Δεν στοχεύεις με το πεδιόμετρο.. με το πεδιόμετρο απλά συντονίζεις και ευθυγραμίζεις το πιάτο για την καλύτερη δυνατή λήψη

Παλιά μέθοδος αλλα για μένα παρωχημένη ήταν η πυξίδα ώστε να βρείς περίπου το που πρέπει να κοιτάς, πλέον μπορείς αν έχεις android  να κατεβάσεις κάποια εφαρμογή satellite ar και να το κάνεις πολύ πιο εύκολα η αν έχεις πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ να συμβουλευτείς τη σελίδα http://www.dishpointer.com/  και βάζοντας τα στοιχεία(που θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση-δορυφόρο κτλ) σου λέει που πρέπει να κοιτάς περίπου

Να δώσεις βάση στη σωστή ανύψωση του πιάτου και στο γύρισμα του lnb(τα λέει η σελίδα για κάθε περιοχή-δορυφόρο) πχ αν σου λέει οτι πρέπει να στρίψεις 10 μοίρες το lnb κάντο και θα ανεβάσεις την ποιότητα σήματος(το γιατί είναι μεγάλη ιστορία αλλα χονδρικά επειδή η κεραία του δορυφόρου δεν κοιτάει κάθετα το κάθε σημείο της γής πρέπει να στρίψεις το lnb για να πετύχεις μεγαλύτερη απόδοση)

----------


## george33

Αυτό με τους αναμεταδότες transpoder μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις τι ακριβώς είναι?

----------


## xlife

χονδρικά είναι οι συχνότητες(κι αυτό θα έχεις στο μυαλό σου). κάθε συχνότητα είναι και tp.. όμως περιλαμβάνει και άλλα δεδομένα όπως το s/r την πόλωση (h/v) κτλ. μπορείς να τσεκάρεις τα t/p των δορυφόρων σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες όπως kingofsat - lyngsat  κτλ.  Ενα ακόμη στοιχείο είναι οι δέσμες. κάθε δορυφόρος έχει αρκετές δέσμες αλλα δεν κοιτάνε όλες την Ευρώπη ή εχουν οριακές λήψεις στην Ελλάδα... ένας λόγος που μερικοί έχουν τεράστια "πιάτα" είναι αυτός. Στους δορυφόρους που θες εσύ να δουλέψεις με 60cm κάνεις δουλειά μιας και κοιτάνε Ελλάδα αλλα το προτεινόμενο για όλες τις συνθήκες είναι το 80cm

----------


## george33

Θελω να πω στην πράξη, κλειδώνω σε ενα δορυφόρο το πιάτο μου.
Σε τι θα μου χρησιμευσει ο αναμεταδότης;

----------


## xlife

τα tp ας πούμε είναι οι συχνότητες(μαζί με όλα  τα άλλα στοιχεία) στους ιδιοκτησιακούς δέκτες (οτε-νοβα) δεν θα τα χρειαστείς ποτέ μιας και τις καινούριες συχνότητες τις παίρνουν αυτόματα.. άν πας όμως σε κάποιον που θέλει πχ άσχετα κανάλια(πχ ρώσικα) θα πρέπει η να βάλεις εσύ τις συχνότητες μια μια η να κάνεις τυφλή σάρωση κτλ.. εσένα τα tp  θα σου χρειαστούν για να τα περάσεις αν δεν υπάρχουν στο πεδιομετρο. πρέπει στο πεδιόμετρο σου να υπάρχουν τα tp  του οτε και της νοβα ωστε να ψάχνεις γι αυτές τις συχνότητες. Θέλει αρκετή εμπειρία και θα μάθεις πολλά πράγματα σιγά σιγά... καλό είναι να κάνεις μια δυο εγκαταστάσεις σε φίλους γνωστούς και γενικά να κάνεις δοκιμές. Εμένα δεν είναι καν η δουλειά μου αυτή αλλα ασχολήθηκα παλιότερα περίπου 5 μήνες. Δεν τοποθέτησα πολλά ... πάνω κάτω 100-130 αλλα επειδή υπήρχε έλλειψη οδηγών στο ίντερνετ έκανα πολλά πειράματα στο σπίτι πριν βάλω κάποια σοβαρή εγκατάσταση.. 
πάντως αν το κάνεις επάγγελμα θα δεις οτι μετά απο λίγο καιρό είναι ευκολο και 5-6 lnb  να βάλεις σε ενα πιάτο και τα μοτέρ είναι εύκολα και οι πολυδιακόπτες παιχνίδι ... αλλα θέλει ψάξιμο σιγά σιγά...


edit* πριν ασχοληθώ δεν γνώριζα ούτε το f βύσμα πως μπαίνει... καλό είναι να γραφτείς και σε μερικά φόρουμ του εσωτερικού-εξωτερικού και που και που να παρακολουθείς τις εξελίξεις και να μαθαίνεις καινούρια πράγματα...

----------


## george33

Αν πάω οπως λες σε κάποιον που θέλει άσχετα κανάλια πχ ρώσσικα, δεν θα πρέπει να βρω τον δορυφόρο μέσω του οποίου εκπέμπουν αυτά τα ρώσσικα  και να κλειδώσω εκεί το πιάτο του?
Το πεδιόμετρο που εχω εχει μέσα αποθηκευμένα tp όπως είπες.
Σαν παράδειγμα δηλαδή,έχω ενα πιάτο που κοιτάει εναν συγκεκριμένο δορυφόρο,και μου ζητάει όπως λες να πιάνει και ρώσσικα κανάλια,ε αυτά τα κανάλια απο τον ίδιο δορυφόρο δεν θα τα πιάνει?
Θελω να πω γιατί να μην τα πιανει εξ αρχης? Και πες οτι προστιθενται αφού εγω ρυθμίσω το πιάτο του,πως είναι η διαδικασια για να τα βλέπει και αυτα?
Εννοω τα tp τα συμμαδέυεις με το πιατο?Γιατι αν το μετακινήσεις θα χάσεις την στόχευση που είχες.

----------


## xlife

> Σαν παράδειγμα δηλαδή,έχω ενα πιάτο που κοιτάει εναν συγκεκριμένο δορυφόρο,και μου ζητάει όπως λες να πιάνει και ρώσικα κανάλια,ε αυτά τα κανάλια απο τον ίδιο δορυφόρο δεν θα τα πιάνει?



 Μπορεί να τα έχει ο ίδιος δορυφόρος μπορεί και όχι... Μπορεί να είναι κάποιος διπλανός δορυφόρος και να κάνεις εγκατάσταση (multilnb) και να έχεις δυο lnb με diseqc(ψάξε σχετικά στο νέτ). το  ενα lnb θα κοιτάει τον κεντρικό δορυφόρο και το άλλο παράκεντρα θα κοιτάει άλλο δορυφόρο... μπορεί να χρειαστεί να βάλεις 5-6 lnb σε ένα πιάτο οπότε θα έχεις 6 δορυφόρους... 5 παράκεντρα και έναν κέντρο... 




υπάρχουν τα wavefrontier "πιάτα"(ακριβούτσικα) που βάζεις μέχρι 10 lnb και σε όλες τις θέσεις συμπεριφέρεται σαν να είναι 90cm πιάτο(ακόμη και στο ακριανό lnb) τέλος υπάρχει το μοτέρ που με ένα πιάτο πιάνεις όλους τους δορυφόρους που υπάρχουν στο  οπτικό πεδίο της εγκατάστασης, αλλα δεν κάνουν για zapping γιατί αργεί να αλλάξει θέση.. 

Αν καταλάβεις το παραπάνω θα δεις οτι είναι απλό... εγώ σε ένα δικό μου είχα ένα πιάτο με 4 lnb
ενα 8 εξόδων που κοίταζε τον eutelsat 3  ένα 2 εξόδων που κοίταζε τον eutelsat 9 ένα διπλό που κοίταζε hotbird 13 και ένα μονό που κοίταζε αστρα 19.2. όλα σε ένα πιάτο... άλλο δωμάτιο είχε μόνο eutelsat 3 , αλλο eutelsat 9 και eutelsat 3 εγώ είχα και τους 4.... Βασικά το σύστημα είναι φουλ παραμετροποιήσιμο και μπορείς να κάνεις ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ... οπως σου είπα πριν ξεκινήσω δε γνώριζα ούτε τα βασικά... απλά θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο και κυρίως σε εξειδικευμένα forum...

Πάντως ένα κλασικό παράδειγμα αλλαγής θέσης πιάτου που θα αντιμετωπίσεις σε αυτή τη δουλειά και είναι το πιό απλό είναι αν κάποιος είχε οτέ και θέλει nova τότε πρέπει να μετακινήσεις το  πιάτο του... αν θέλει και τα δύο μπορεί να βάλεις 2 lnb για να πιάνει και τους δυο δορυφόρους ταυτόχρονα.. τέλος μπορείς να βάλεις 2 διαφορετικά πιάτα αλλα ... μπορεί να μην υπάρχει χώρος στην ταράτσα... κτλ  κτλ

----------

